# waterfowl seasons for 2010-2011



## Quackersmacker (Aug 3, 2010)

I cant seem to find them on the internet can anyone help me out for when they start and end        all help appreciated


----------



## fourshot (Aug 3, 2010)

same dates as last year but one day diff. and 2 pintails this year . I did not ask about teal season


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Still proposed only as far as I know, but:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/...osed/Proposed Waterfowl Seasons_2010-2011.pdf


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 3, 2010)

fourshot said:


> same dates as last year but one day diff. and 2 pintails this year . I did not ask about teal season




hey clint how's it going.. got that ECHO ready for ARK


----------

